
Chrome reaches second birthday, version 6 goes stable - niyazpk
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/09/chrome-reaches-second-birthday-version-6-goes-stable.ars
======
evo_9
And thanks to Flash being rammed into it without any choice on my part it's
the fastest browser to go from 'my favorite' to 'ugg that sucks'.

~~~
fierarul
Relax, just go to about:plugins and disable whatever plugin bothers you.

Chrome isn't some experiment on how to make the most tiny browser or the most
pure (ie. W3C). It's a browser for everybody and that means, of course, that
Flash must be included.

~~~
evo_9
I shouldn't have to do that.

And I fail to see how supporting a proprietary standard is somehow good for
everyone.

~~~
fierarul
The reality doesn't revolve around open or proprietary standard. The reality
just IS.

An flash IS part of the current web-reality. You can't just ignore it when you
want to make a browser for the mainstream.

